# Casting ?!?



## Flacer22 (Jun 5, 2020)

I recently got all the stuff to cast and stabilize. I've been playing around with casting (just Finally for my vacuum chamber couple days ago after 8 week wait so first batch is in now) and being as all I do is sell wood and blanks I'm not exactly sure what a good cast blank really is? I mean I see on groups and what not guys posting stuff for sale so I have some clue but even like how to orient the wood and what colors are good and bad no clue. I think some of mine look good but I'm bias haha I wanted to post some pics here to some actually guys that use this kinda stuff and get some of you guys to critique them before I start adding them to my sales emails and store! Are these good bad ugly haha. 

Majority are call blanks as that's what I sell mainly pot calls duck calls and since extra mixed resin seems to be a thing I have made alot of pen blanks too majority of them arnt cleaned up for pics yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 6, 2020)

Those all look pretty dam good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Jun 6, 2020)

I really like those duck call blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 6, 2020)

Those look really nice! As far as colors go it’s just been a trial and error thing for me. I’ve tried ALOT of different combos, glitter, glow in the dark, etc... but I always go back to the basics I find most people like them better. I’ve only started dabbling in call blanks the last few weeks here are a few knife scales I made recently as well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 6, 2020)

Send them to me and I'll tell you if they're good or not! I'll even tell you if I like the colors. 

As with everything, there are some I like better than others, but that's obviously a personal preference. In general, they look fantastic though. I think the real test will be when turning them. Do the colors run true to the inside, how solid are they, how's the material to turn, etc. I certainly wouldn't think you'll have problems selling them, depending upon price of course. Good luck!

Personal favorites:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2020)

You've got a good mix in there, I think they will do fine. I'm with Steve, that batch is my favorite as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 6, 2020)

Don love yours no idea how you get those stripped ones lol but they are awesome your pots especially just look like they are more natural they look good and seem like they are idk natural. Mine seem almost forced idk if that makes sense. 

The duck call blanks were the ones I thought I did a decent job with haha. I'll have to keep knife scales in my score as soon yours look awesome and I have a few that didint get thick enough for duck call that might make some cool scales.

I guess I'll have to let someone turn a couple of these maybe a trade coming soon haha wink wink see if they turn well and look good from finished




Don Van Dyne said:


> Those look really nice! As far as colors go it’s just been a trial and error thing for me. I’ve tried ALOT of different combos, glitter, glow in the dark, etc... but I always go back to the basics I find most people like them better. I’ve only started dabbling in call blanks the last few weeks here are a few knife scales I made recently as well.
> 
> View attachment 188379
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for the compliment, I really those duck calls! I’m going to start casting those also. If your in Knox Co. I’m in Delaware Co. probably 30-45 mins apart you are welcome to my garage anytime or I can check out your shop. I like sharing ideas!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 6, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Don love yours no idea how you get those stripped ones lol but they are awesome your pots especially just look like they are more natural they look good and seem like they are idk natural. Mine seem almost forced idk if that makes sense.
> 
> The duck call blanks were the ones I thought I did a decent job with haha. I'll have to keep knife scales in my score as soon yours look awesome and I have a few that didint get thick enough for duck call that might make some cool scales.
> 
> I guess I'll have to let someone turn a couple of these maybe a trade coming soon haha wink wink see if they turn well and look good from finished



Andy, those look great. You answered what I was going to suggest: turn a couple of the call blanks round and then look at them. It might give you some ideas about amount of wood vs. cast material, etc. I Found voids in my first cast but think I have that figured out. Time will tell. 

Keep it up, you have a great start!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 6, 2020)

O wow had no idea ya I'm in Mount Vernon. Maybe both options haha love to show ya around the mill log yard and I'd definitely like to see your casting set up my is rudimentory at best atm!



Don Van Dyne said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I really those duck calls! I’m going to start casting those also. If your in Knox Co. I’m in Delaware Co. probably 30-45 mins apart you are welcome to my garage anytime or I can check out your shop. I like sharing ideas!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

